# plastisol vs vinyl? slogan/image tee's



## quintanas (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all.

I'm new to this forum, been stalking the site for a while as I contemplated taking my steps into the biz.... As my business plan has moving closer to reality and it is time to put the bigger money and I have the choice as to invest in a Roland Vinyl cutter or buy plastisol transfers. 

I have done the research and read a thousand differing opinions and I hope to save myself precious time and money by just asking my specific question here... I will be running an online business mostly selling a fairly small line of t-shirts sporting slogans with an accompanying image alongside, with one or two colours max. I was about to take the plunge with the roland printer until I read more about plastisols and bits about vinyl being best for letters and numbers, and not so good with closed images.

Can anyone tell me what method they think my chosen designs would seem to be most suited too? I am just starting out so they would certainly be small runs at the start.... 

Thanks in advance for any help, and I hope I can return the favour for the newbies like myself when I feel I can!


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Best thing to do would be to upload a sample design for people to see and decide which method would be the best. Depends on the detail and quantities required I would say...


----------

